# Ist das Fischlaich??



## keksi09 (20. Juni 2012)

Hallo Ihr lieben,

heute habe ich unter einem Seerosenblatt etwas gefunden. Ist das Fischlaich?? Ich habe ein paar __ Moderlieschen und ein paar Goldelritzen in meinem Teich.

Könnte das von den sein??

Liebe Grüße

Jeanette


----------



## ina1912 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ist das Fischlaich??*

Hi Jeannette!

Ich würde sagen: mit ziemlicher Sicherheit ja!

lg Ina


----------



## keksi09 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ist das Fischlaich??*

Also dann von den Goldelritzen ??


----------



## Connemara (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ist das Fischlaich??*

ich würde sagen, von den __ Moderlieschen...


----------



## keksi09 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ist das Fischlaich??*

hmmm.....ist nur komisch, weil die Goldelritzen sich immer unter dem Blatt rumtreiben...oder fressen die den Laich???


----------



## Lucy79 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ist das Fischlaich??*

Hallo!

wird von den Lieserln sein, die Elritzen freuen sich über den Snack 

LG Susanne


----------



## keksi09 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ist das Fischlaich??*

Kann ich das Seerosenblatt mit dem Laich abkneifen und in einen extra Behälter mit Wasser tun  ?? Damit wenigstens ein paar durchkommen???


----------



## ina1912 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ist das Fischlaich??*

klar kannst Du das tun! Und auf jeden Fall das selbe Wasser nehmen. Am Besten eine Maurertuppe nehmen, wenn Du nicht zufällig ein Pflanzenbecken hast. Wie lange das dauert und was man für diese Zeit wegen der Wasserqualität beachten muss, können Dir sicher die Experten hier sagen.

LG Ina


----------



## Lucy79 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ist das Fischlaich??*

guck mal hier:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/31887


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ist das Fischlaich??*

Hi Jeanette,

das ist Pimephales promelas Laich (__ Goldelritze). Hängt bei mir zur Zeit auch wieder unter fast jedem Seerosenblatt

- das Laichverhalten ist bei Goldelritze und __ Moderlieschen fast identisch (Männchen bewachen und pflegen die Gelege bis zum Schlupf), aber Moderlieschen laichen an Stengeln (oder sonstigen senkrechten Flächen), wärend die Goldelritzen auf Unterseiten von Blättern, Wurzeln, Steinen ablaichen

MfG Frank


----------



## keksi09 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ist das Fischlaich??*

Danke ....fressen die __ Moderlieschen oder die Erlitzen denn die geschlüften Fische oder den Laich?? Wenn nicht könnte ich sie ja auch im Teich lassen.....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ist das Fischlaich??*

Hi Jeanette,


Es werden sicherlich auch im kleinen Teich genug durchkommen um den Bestand zu erhalten zumal Goldelritzen und __ Moderlieschen ja ein recht kleines Maul haben und wenn daher nur sehr kleine Fischchen fressen können. Da Du deine Fische bestimmt auch fütterst werden die "großen" Fische auch eher an die leichte Beute gehen


MfG Frank


----------



## keksi09 (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ist das Fischlaich??*

Danke für die Antworten. Ich denke auch das es die Erlitzen waren, habe sie heute mal beobachtet. Und es sieht wirklich so aus als wenn sie in Laichstimmung 

Liebe Grüße

Jeanette


----------



## katja (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ist das Fischlaich??*

jetzt hab ich mal ne frage 

wie schaffen die fischis das eigentlich, ihre eier von unten an ein seerosenblatt zu pappen? 

an einen stengel kann ich mir ja noch vorstellen, aber so mit bauch nach oben oder wie auch immer...?


----------



## keksi09 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ist das Fischlaich??*

Das habe ich mich auch schon gefragt ..grins


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ist das Fischlaich??*



katja schrieb:


> jetzt hab ich mal ne frage
> 
> wie schaffen die fischis das eigentlich, ihre eier von unten an ein seerosenblatt zu pappen?
> 
> an einen stengel kann ich mir ja noch vorstellen, aber so mit bauch nach oben oder wie auch immer...?



Hi Katja,

in der Tat schwimmen die beim Eierlegen in Rückenlage unter dem Blatt rum (drehen sich auf den Rücken, heften ein paar Eier an und kehren wieder in normale Schwimmhaltung zurück - das wiederholt sich dann so lange bis die Eier abgelegt sind)

MfG Frank


----------



## Garfield (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ist das Fischlaich??*

Hi,



> n einen stengel kann ich mir ja noch vorstellen, aber so mit bauch nach oben oder wie auch immer...?


Nur mal so ...
Es gibt andere Fische , die laichen ausserhalb des Wassers an Blättern.
Nennen sich Spritzsalmler, springen aus dem Wasser, drehen sich und pappen die Eier an die Unterseite des Blattes. Danach wird immer wieder Wasser hochgespritzt  ( deshalb der Name ) um die Eier feuchtzuhalten.
Faszinierendes Schauspiel im Aquarium.


----------



## katja (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ist das Fischlaich??*

vielen dank für die erklärung frank 

schade, dass man diese akrobatik nicht beobachten kann, da sie eben *unter* dem blatt stattfindet :?


----------



## Lucy79 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ist das Fischlaich??*

also ich hätte nicht gedacht das Elritzen sowas machen.. aber wenn ich so seh wie die __ Moderlieschen sich schon anstrengen um die Eier festzupappen..


----------



## keksi09 (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ist das Fischlaich??*

Wie lange dauert es denn eigentlich bis die kleinen schlüpfen????


----------



## elkop (22. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ist das Fischlaich??*

ausnahmen bestätigen offenbar die regel. meine lieserln laichen sowohl an stängeln, als auch unter den blättern.


----------

